# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated  Honor 3C Lite Firmware(HOLLY-U19, Android 4.4.2, V100R001C328B110, Morocco)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى, في قسم Honor 3C Lite(Hol-U19)
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

----------


## welly12

:Smile: thanks

----------


## Emad Elhakim

Thanks 😃

----------


## vos2016

شكراااااااااااااااااااا

----------

